# Rightwing Attacks On Electric Cars Abate



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Every time I came across an article bashing EV's them I chastised them for bashing something that was important to US national security. Energy independence will make us safer and keeps our dollars at home instead of going to countries who often want to harm us. I wrote to Hannity too and jumped all over him about it.


----------

